# My San Jos8 Wannabe



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

Ever since I first saw it I've been in love with the late Sheldon Brown's Bianchi San Jos8. A dropped bar, internally geared, road bike built from Bianchi's SS cross bike platform.

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/bianchi-sanjos8/index.html










These bikes retail for a little more than I could afford right now but I made my own version of the bike using my Motobecane Messenger fixed gear bike and a SRAM S7 IGH wheel that my LBS sold me for almost nothing. Its still not as nice as the Harris Cyclery bike but I know I'll enjoy riding it and I know Sheldon would approve.

Below are some pictures. I fabricated the shifter mount out of some scrap steel in my garage. It's not as nice as the commercial adapter but it was free so it'll work.


----------



## sea&xc (Jul 26, 2008)

I used the San Jos8 as my model as well. 
I was going to use a CrossCheck as the frame but stumbled on this clean Moto FantomUno for $300 built, so I couldn't beat it.
I'm running the Redline Nexus 8spd and the Jtek shifter for it's cleanliness. It works great. I had a shop build and install the rear wheel and when I went to swap out the rear tire had a hell of a time getting it off. I eventually figured out how to remove the cable and feel confident I could do a field repair. That's really the only draw back. 

The tires are a bit wide (30mm) but work nice at absorbing the bumps when I get on the trails.
I went this way because I like the clean lines of a singlespeed, the minimal maintainence yet some help on the hills especially with the trail-a-bike.


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice. 

I didn't realize the jtek shifter was in production yet.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey, now that you guys have some more miles on these, any more thoughts? They look like exactly what I want to do...


----------



## sea&xc (Jul 26, 2008)

alpka:

I'm really digging this setup. It's efficient on the road yet I can jump into the woods when I want. I've taken my daughter to kindergarten on the trail a bike and also ridden Sticks and Stones (fun trail circuit in North conway). I went back and forth between my Trek Liquid (FS all mtn) and this on SticksandStones a couple times and the IG cross bike felt faster. I didn't time it so I really don't know. 

The 700c wheels roll nice over the bumps but aren't heavy. There have been a couple of times when I wish I had brakes levers in the drops but I tend to ride more on the tops of the bars. This is my first road bike after 20 years of flat bars so it's a learning process. 

I really wanted a singlespeed for the simplicity but knowing my current fitness (too much sitting in the car and behind the computer) and the terrain (no flats) this seemed to make the most sense. I don't maintain my bikes as often as I should, combined with the time they are on the car I wanted a simple system.

What I would do different: I went with a rim that's wide. It'll be strong and I shouldn't have to true it as often but I should've gone narrower. 
The Jtek shifter is awesome, I just need to trim the bar a bit. I've hit the shifter with my knee a couple of times on tight turns.
Stronger brakes. I don't know if I'd jump to discs but with the trail a bike on hills I want a bit more stop.
Balance wise it's has a heavy ass but only noticeable when I hoist it onto the car.

I'm still impressed with the gear range available. Usually I jump between the middle few but it's nice to have the option to go further into the range when you hit the bigger hills.

Lastly by making the shift less convenient you tend to commit to the gear and power through similar to SS.


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for the report. So how wide are your rims? And what would narrower done for you. I am considering the Salsa Delgados which are either 22.5 or 25


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm still enjoying mine except I'm undecided on the coaster brake. Some days I love it, others i grow increasingly concerned that I'm going to ruin the hub by abusing it.

I've taken the bike on many adventures and so I guess I can post a few more pics-

as if watching out for cars wasn't bad enough!









I only got off the bike to take a picture- I rode up the hill.









Why is my bike usually the only one locked to the rack when I ride to REI?









Who needs pavement? A 'tarck' bike with a 28mm slick tire in the back and a 23mm slick tire in the front is almost like having a cyclocross bike!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Is mine a San Jose copy on Fredulisious steroids? Hand brazed Schwiin Sports Tourer (made in the Paramount room), I-m9 hub, cyclocross fork off of ebay:


----------



## gomi no sensei (Aug 31, 2009)

How have you guys dealt with cable routing for the hub in the absence of braze ons? I've got mine zip tied to the frame now, but I'm hoping there's a more elegant solution out there somewhere.


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

gomi no sensei said:


> How have you guys dealt with cable routing for the hub in the absence of braze ons? I've got mine zip tied to the frame now, but I'm hoping there's a more elegant solution out there somewhere.


*
Define "elegant"...*

https://www.ride-this.com/index.php/dirty-dog-skull-cable-guides-bone-2pack.html?source=googleps



















/pictures hotlinked for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Haffassa Tempt (Jul 25, 2014)

Didn't see this thread on the San Jos8 and posted mine under the Single-Speed Bianchi awhile ago. http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/bianchi-san-jose-review-180020-4.html#post12880474 As I mentioned in the post, the Avid Shorty Ultimates have been installed. They work great.


----------

